# What's the best way to test sulfites in red wine?



## relaurain (Jan 23, 2010)

I used the Titrets test which doesn't seem to work because of the tannins in my Pinot Noir turning clear at 70 ppm. Doesn't have a sulfer taste but maybe it's right, but I don't think it is. What is the best way to test a red wine for sulfites over the bulk age process?


----------



## rawlus (Jan 23, 2010)

i use titrets with the plastic titrettor holder. it's not perfect, but i don't have the space/money right now for a full SO2 lab setup. for me, i think the titrets are easier than some of the other economy kits like the accuvin, but some people prefer those.


----------



## rawlus (Jan 23, 2010)

with a red wine, you're not looking for it to turn clear (that only applies to whites), you're looking for it to return back to it's original color. usually i do this during racking and i can hold the titret up alongside the wine as it's going through the tacking tubing, which is approx the same diameter and this allows me to get pretty close to matching the color.


----------



## relaurain (Jan 23, 2010)

*Testing with Titrets*

OK, so it will turn clear and I keep adding more wine until it is back to original color?
I kinda did that and it came back in at about 20 ppm so I am low.
Sound about right?


----------



## Omerta (Jan 23, 2010)

I just ordered the Accuvin Pocket Lab. It comes with SO2 tests. They sell this test separately as wel. One of my Cabs is about to finish MLF. I'm hoping to get a close to accurate reading so I can sulfite properly


----------



## Lurker (Jan 23, 2010)

Relaurain, with a red it will not become clear. The measurement is complete when the sample, which turned dark blue when the wine mixed with the chemical, has returned to the original color of the wine. Comparing the colors is the difficult part. Therefore, I have a used test ampoule which I emptied and carefully broke off the end so that I could put a small amount of wine in it. Then I hold the test ampoule and the full broken one up to a light for comparison. When they are both the same color, I read the ppm. It will not be clear.


----------



## relaurain (Jan 23, 2010)

*Clear?*

I did a test and it turned dark like you say, then I added a little more and it turned clear!
Then I added a little more and it started turning red and the more I added the lighter red it got. I was suprised it did turn clear at any point.
I am measuring a Pinot Noir Kit.
That's why I posted the clear part, but yes, I didn't think it would do so either.


----------



## rawlus (Jan 24, 2010)

ivenever had it turn clear with a red wine. goes from dk blue and then VERY small taps with the titrator to put the smallest amount of wine into the ampule until it turns the color of a sample of the wine. if you are not careful, you may overinject the ampule with too much wine and could go past your endpoint. it takes a little practice.

but like i said earlier, the objective is to get the DK blue wine in the ampule back to it's natural color based on a sample, i use wine in the racking tube as my control sample but you could use an old ampule or a test tube as well. you want something that is about the same diameter as the ampule for best and easiest comparison.

your 20ppm reading sounds more likely than the 70ppm you posted earlier.


----------

